# Dish Aiming...frustrated



## Jimsloy (Dec 20, 2014)

Not sure whre to post this as there's no aiming forum here but I need some help.

I've read several f.threads over several hours and nothing really helps me aim my dish 1000WA.

Hoping somewhere here can help

Zip is 26763. I've got the coords according to the install manual for the western arc. I cover the outer LNBs and use port 1 from the LNB to lock onto 119. I cant lock. Always find 129 instead. Using DP44 switch. My elevation is abt 1600 feet up. I cant find the 110 sat at all and cant get the middle LNB to lock on 119 at all. I find some sats, have a meter, and can get 119 and 129 and the connect screen shows port 1 is 119 and port 2 is 129 and port 3 is conn meaning no sat found. I cant seem to get the middle lnb to find 119.

Skew is 128, elev is 28 according to manual and of course the elev setting is somewhat vague on the mast and dish but i've got 119 and 129 now and no 110 and they are on the wrong LNBs.

What do I need to do? I am using a cheap sat meter and it helps but can never get 119 on middle lnb using port 1. 110 carries the DC locals so I want to get all 3 sats. 

Any thoughts? I am in the mtns so its tough to almost impossible to get a dish guy up here so I gots to do this myself...


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Which Dish 1000 do you have? Without checking I would expect West Virginia would be on Eastern Arc which is 61.5 and 72.7.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If you're finding 129 on the middle LNB -
From behind the dish, you need to rotate LEFT (east) about 10 degrees. You will also need to RAISE the elevation a tad (not too much). This is also assuming your skew is set correctly (and you are not adjusting it as well - skew is a set-and-forget). Just for clarity - the 129 LNB will be higher than 119, which will be higher than 110. This is also MUCH easier if your pole is absolutely perfectly plumb where the dish goes on.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

129 will be very low on the SW horizon, 119 is 8-10 degrees east of 129 and slightly higher, 110 is another 8-10 degrees east and again slightly higher.

If you get 129 on the center lnb, you are pointed too far west, go east 8-10 degrees and up a little.


----------

